# Clomid has knackered me up good and proper this month!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well my period is 3 days late! But on my first cycle my period arrived like clockwork on Day 26. We had a break in the July and I began my second cycle beginning of August.

I've done 3 tests and they've all been negative. I haven't had any unusual stress this month...So it has to be the Clomid playing evil tricks.  

Wouldn't mind...my boobs are tender/sore and veiny, nipples sensitive, and been having the odd nauseous moment over the past week I was feeling quite positive that something had happened this month.

Ahhh well...Roll on cycle 3 (when the  decides to rear her ugly mug)

Vicki x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Nice to see you mrs r. Were you been hiding?



its not over till af comes hun so best of luck vicki.xxx


kel


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The other funny thing is I've had the AF cramps but nothing is coming  

Sorry I've been hiding guys...


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

you went on your holls and never came back   


Im still getting af pains and look at me  


i read on here that a lady waited 17 days before she got a   


got my fingers crossed for you.xxxxx


kel


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww sorry  

Bet you any money the  will arrive tomorrow as it's my birthday   

Only thing is..this month I don't know when I ovulated   as I haven't been charting and I didn't go and get my day 21 test this month.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

good luck keep up informed       



  for tomorrow have fun.xx


kel


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello - similar thing has happened to me this month - cycle 1 - 29 days exactly - now cycle 2 and day 33 all BFNs, tiny speck of blood today so think AF on way.
What gets me is that it is meant to put your cycle back to being regular - so I don't understand why this is happening!


love sunshine
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday   for tomorrow ..we missed you ..don't stay away for so long  
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

My cycle is always regular as clockwork. I'm only on Clomid to boost

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi

just thought id wish you a     

GOOD LUCK THIS MTH TOO
 

NICKY XX

im just waiting to go on clomid (1st time) anytime now but need a af 1st


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

know exactly how you feel!  Had 3 neg preg tests, AF pains but no AF (and hcg shot 16 days ago).  Very miserable and tearfull.  Why hasn't AF appeared?


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Well cycle 2 is 33-34 days this month (just got spotting this afternoon).

Cycle 1 was 29days - thinking that clomid would make me regular totally messed up our timing this month..

Never mind here is to next month

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Ah well...AF started to arrive yesterday afternoon, and it was full flow this morning. So this month is was 31 days.

Start cycle 3 tomorrow!!

Lilywen I was getting the AF pains too but nothing was happening.


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Me too Mrs Redcap - I start cycle 3 tomorrow too.... yikes!

love sunshine
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cool sunshine...we'll be cycling together


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

good luck mrs r  fingers crossed for you hun      



sunshine good luck to you to


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wishing you both lots of luck!

Every month on clomid has been different for me - I seem to have a month ov'ing around CD12 and then the next month it's much later and then back to CD12 again following month  

Nix.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

im on my 2nd cycle of clomid the first i had some pain and tender belly yet it did not work now on my second and ive had nothing dont know if this is good  
i will find out on the 7th as i have my scan
on my first cycle the clomid made me 28 day cycle where i am normally 30 days so i spose thats a good thing


----------

